# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Strategiespiel 2015 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Strategiespiel 2015 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes Strategiespiel 2015 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Deckt sich mit meinen Erwartungen, Anno, Starcraft und Skylines auf den vorderen Plätzen. Mit Skylines hatte ich auch schon eine Menge Spaß. Es ist sehr beruhigend und man kann auch zwischendurch einfach mal nur Zugucken bevor man wieder am Verkehrssystem knobelt.  Starcraft wird in Kürze auch noch gespielt, das liegt dann unterm Weihnachtsbaum. Anno ist zwar nicht mein Fall (genauso wie CiV), aber verständlich, dass es etliche Spieler gibt, die daran ihren Spaß haben.


----------



## Panth (20. Dezember 2015)

jo kann ich alles bestätigen ... obwohl bei anno mir die kampfmissionen suppe ziemlich versalzen


----------



## OutsiderXE (20. Dezember 2015)

Das find ich jetzt aber überraschend. Hätte gedacht SC2 landet mit 40% oder so locker auf Platz 1.


----------



## Reaper1706 (20. Dezember 2015)

Heroes of the Storm? Naja eher ein Moba als ein Strategiespiel. Mobas sollten eher ihre eigene Kategorie bekommen. Ich würde nämlich keinen Strategiespieler unterstellen, dass er automatisch auch gerne Mobas spielt. Beide Genres unterscheiden sich doch schon sehr voneinander!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Heroes of the Storm? Naja eher ein Moba als ein Strategiespiel. Mobas sollten eher ihre eigene Kategorie bekommen. Ich würde nämlich keinen Strategiespieler unterstellen, dass er automatisch auch gerne Mobas spielt. Beide Genres unterscheiden sich doch schon sehr voneinander!



Mobas sind eine Unterform der Echtzeitstrategie.
Schließlich haben sie mal als Mod eines RTS angefangen.
Ich sehe nicht, warum sie nicht zu Strategie zählen sollten oder gar ein völlig eigenes Genre darstellen.
Wenn wir damit anfangen müssten wir auch RTS und Rundenstrategie trennen.
Daraus würde sich wiederrum ein Rattenschwanz über alle Genres entwickeln, was das ganze dann irgendwann nicht mehr praktikabel macht.


----------



## Hoodium (20. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mobas sind eine Unterform der Echtzeitstrategie.
> Schließlich haben sie mal als Mod eines RTS angefangen.
> Ich sehe nicht, warum sie nicht zu Strategie zählen sollten oder gar ein völlig eigenes Genre darstellen.
> Wenn wir damit anfangen müssten wir auch RTS und Rundenstrategie trennen.
> Daraus würde sich wiederrum ein Rattenschwanz über alle Genres entwickeln, was das ganze dann irgendwann nicht mehr praktikabel macht.



Mobas haben bis auf den Ursprung in WC3 absolut NICHTS mit Strategiespielen zu tun.


----------



## McDrake (20. Dezember 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Mobas haben bis auf den Ursprung in WC3 absolut NICHTS mit Strategiespielen zu tun.


Ich glaub MOBAS haben mit Strategiespielen etwa gleich viele zu tun, wie CS zu einem SP-Firtstperson-Shooter.

Das Grundgerüst ist das selbe.
Die Spielweise ist eine andere.


----------



## Subarzer (20. Dezember 2015)

Jo... HotS gehört eig nich in diese Kategorie. Wenn man ein MOBA mit den richtigen Vertretern der Strategiespiele vergleicht, wie z.B. Starcraft, dann gibts da quasi garkeine Gemeinsamkeit. Und nur weils mal ne Mod von nem Strategiespiel war, is es schon seit diesem zeitpunkt kein Strategiespiel mehr...


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Mobas haben bis auf den Ursprung in WC3 absolut NICHTS mit Strategiespielen zu tun.


Man gibt eine oder mehrere Einheiten aus der Vogelperspektive Befehle und führt Fähigkeiten aus, eigentlich sehr typisch für Echtzeit-Strategiespiele. Der gravierende Unterschied ist wohl eher nur der fehlende Basisbau und fehlende Einheitenproduktion (wobei sogar einige typische RTS davon abgekommen sind). Die Basis ist ja schon von vornherein vorhanden und die Einheitenproduktion geschieht automatisch. Trotzdem geht es noch darum die gegnerische Basis zu zerstören. MOBAs sind definitiv dem RTS Genre am ähnlichsten und deswegen zu recht ein Untergenre davon.


----------



## OutsiderXE (20. Dezember 2015)

Die Abkürzung MOBA ist eh blöd. Ich würde solche Spiele Action-RTS (ARTS) nennen, auch wenn es auf den ersten Blick nicht für MOBAs aus der Ego- oder Third-Person-Perspektive passt.


----------



## Sanador (20. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Man gibt eine oder mehrere Einheiten aus der Vogelperspektive Befehle und führt Fähigkeiten aus, eigentlich sehr typisch für Echtzeit-Strategiespiele.


Dann wäre nach dieser Definition jedes Hack and Slay wie Diablo auch ein RTS.


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Dann wäre nach dieser Definition jedes Hack and Slay wie Diablo auch ein RTS.


Das war keine Definition und du hast den Rest meines Posts auch völlig außer Acht gelassen.


----------



## Sanador (20. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Das war keine Definition und du hast den Rest meines Posts auch völlig außer Acht gelassen.


Stimmt hab ich, da sie dort schon schreiben, dass es in HotS keinen Basen-/Einheitenbau gibt, ein weiteres Indiz, dass es sich hier nicht um ein RTS handelt.


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Stimmt hab ich, da sie dort schon schreiben, dass es in HotS keinen Basen-/Einheitenbau gibt, ein weiteres Indiz, dass es sich hier nicht um ein RTS handelt.


Es gibt aber einige RTS ohne Basen- und Einheitenbau, manchmal sogar das komplette Spiel durch, aber das schrieb ich ja schon...


----------



## Sanador (20. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einige RTS ohne Basen- und Einheitenbau, manchmal sogar das komplette Spiel durch, aber das schrieb ich ja schon...


Ja, nennt sich Echtzeit-Taktik wie Xcom oder Commandos und dort geht es darum mit Limitierten Mitteln ans Ziel zu kommen, was ich in HotS ebenso wenig habe.


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ja, nennt sich Echtzeit-Taktik wie Xcom oder Commandos und dort geht es darum mit Limitierten Mitteln ans Ziel zu kommen, was ich in HotS ebenso wenig habe.


Aber das sind doch auch Strategiespiele. Und warum sollten limitierte Mittel ein Schwerpunkt von Strategiespielen sein? Ist ja gar nicht der Fall. Der Unterschied hier ist eher, dass es sich einerseits um Singleplayer und Multiplayer handelt. Nur das Hinzufügen von Respawns ändert doch nicht gleich das komplette Genre.


----------



## Sanador (20. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Aber das sind doch auch Strategiespiele.


Genau, Echtzeit-Taktik und RTS gehören gemeinsam ins Genre der Strategiespiele. HotS und co. besitzen keine der Eigenschaften beider Spielarten. Ich würde es daher in der Sparte der Rollenspiele und um genauer zu sein in die Online-Action-RPG eingliedern.


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Genau, Echtzeit-Taktik und RTS gehören gemeinsam ins Genre der Strategiespiele. HotS und co. besitzen keine der Eigenschaften beider Spielarten.


Das stimmt schonmal überhaupt nicht, wie ich schon oben schrieb. MOBAs haben einige Gemeinsamkeiten zu Strategiespielen.



Sanador schrieb:


> Ich würde es daher in der Sparte der Rollenspiele und um genauer zu sein in die Online-Action-RPG eingliedern.


Nur haben MOBAs keine Charakterentwicklung außerhalb eines Matches. Man fängt bei jedem Match wieder von Null an. Man wechselt nicht von einem Kartenabschnitt zum nächsten oder hat eine große offene Welt. Es gibt keine Story, keine Quests. Wenn du schon auf die Unterschiede von MOBAs zu klassichen RTS herumreitest, kann man das hier genauso tun. 

MOBAs werden eben allgemein hin auch als Strategiespiele angesehen, weil sie allein schon den Grundgedanke, dass sie eine strategische Vorgehensweise erfordern, unterstützen. Bei Genres sollte man keine zu drastische Grenze ziehen, da es ja auch oft zu Überschneidungen kommen kann (MOBAs haben z.B. zum Teil zusätzlich noch Action- und Rollenspielelemente). Und um auch nicht dutzende einzelne Umfragen zu allen möglichen Subgenres zu machen, hat man eben auch nicht-klassische Vertreter in den noch überschaubaren Rubriken.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich fände es übrigens wirklich schade, wenn in den kommenden Tagen in den weiteren Artikeln dieser Reihe jedes Mal nur eine Genrediskussion geführt wird. 
Wir hatten das gestern schon bei den Adventures und heute hier jetzt wieder.
Vor allem hat sich vor 3 Wochen, als die Umfrage gestartet wurde, noch keiner drüber aufgeregt.


----------



## Sanador (20. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Nur haben MOBAs keine Charakterentwicklung außerhalb eines Matches. Man fängt bei jedem Match wieder von Null an. Man wechselt nicht von einem Kartenabschnitt zum nächsten oder hat eine große offene Welt. Es gibt keine Story, keine Quests. Wenn du schon auf die Unterschiede von MOBAs zu klassichen RTS herumreitest, kann man das hier genauso tun.


Charakterentwicklung und auswählbare Fertigkeiten haben mehr mit Rollenspiel zu tun als "Von oben schauen" mit Strategie, und dass die Werte nicht über das Match hinauslaufen spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle. Zudem sagte ich, dass diese Mobas eher in Richtung Rollenspiel gehen ,also spar dir die Story-/Quest-Argumente.

@MatthiasDammes
Sorry für die ständigen Ausartungen, aber das passiert eben, wenn man nicht der selben Meinung ist. 

@Topic
Alles im allen ist die Platzierung richtig gut und übereinstimmt zumindest mit den Spielen, die ich auch gespielt habe.


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Charakterentwicklung und auswählbare Fertigkeiten haben mehr mit Rollenspiel zu tun als "Von oben schauen" mit Strategie, und dass die Werte nicht über das Match hinauslaufen spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle. Zudem sagte ich, dass diese Mobas eher in Richtung Rollenspiel gehen ,also spar dir die Story-/Quest-Argumente.


Ist schon erstaunlich wie du immer nur Auszüge ohne Kontext meiner Aussagen zitierst, so dass sie besser zu deinen Argumenten passen. Und dann meine Argumente mit "spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle" abstempelst. So lässt sich natürlich prima diskutieren.

Es ist nunmal allgemein so, dass MOBAs auch als Action Real Time Strategy bezeichnet werden und somit eben zu den Strategiespielen zählen. Dass sich PCGames daran hält ist natürlich nur logisch. Falls du da anderer Ansicht bist, dann solltest du das auch wirklich ausführlich begründen, denn sonst kann man dir da wirklich nur schwer folgen.

Du hast geschrieben, dass MOBAs unter Rollenspiele, speziell Online-Action-RPG, einzuordnen sind, nicht dass sie nur in die Richtung gehen. Und ich habe grundlegende Unterschiede zwischen MOBAs und deiner Eingrenzung genannt. Falls die dir nicht gefallen, dann tut es mir zwar leid, aber es ändert nichts daran, dass deine Eingrenzung nicht so einfach möglich ist. MOBAs haben, wie ich schon sagte, in der Tat Action und Rollenspiel Elemente, aber das macht sie nicht gleich zum Action-Rollenspiel. Wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass sie keine Strategieelemente haben, dann liegst du einfach falsch. 

Nehmen wir einfach die Definition des englischsprachigen Wikipedias:


> Strategy video games are a genre of video game that emphasize skillful thinking and planning to achieve victory. Specifically, a player must plan a series of actions against one or more opponents, and the reduction of enemy forces is usually a goal. Victory is achieved through superior planning, and the element of chance takes a smaller role. In most strategy video games, the player is given a godlike view of the game world, and indirectly controls game units under their command. Thus, most strategy games involve elements of warfare to varying degrees, and feature a combination of tactical and strategic considerations. In addition to combat, these games often challenge the player's ability to explore, or manage an economy.



Dass MOBAs geschicktes Denken und Planen erfordert sollte klar sein. Das fängt schon bei der Heldenauswahl an und geht weiter zur Teampositionierung auf der Karte, den Aufgaben jedes einzelnen Heldens und der Entwicklung jener im Verlauf des Spiels. Man kämpft gegen mehrere Gegner und muss deren Ressourcen, in Form der Helden, Türme und der gegenerischen Basis, dezimieren. Das besser organisierte Team ist meist der Sieger und der Glücksfaktor ist gering. Man spielt in einer Vogelperspektive und hat Sicht über die gesamte Spielwelt und kontrolliert den Helden indirekt (man sagt wo er hingehen soll oder was er angreifen soll, dann führt er diesen Befehl aus, falls es möglich ist). Es ist eine Art Kriegsspiel, da es um das Töten von Einheiten und Gebäuden geht. Schließlich geht es auch neben den Kampf auch um die Erkundung der Karte, um zu sehen, was der Gegner macht, und das Management der eigenen Ressourcen (z.B. Gold, das zum Kauf von Gegenständen dient).

Falls du also immer noch glaubst, dass MOBAs wirklich nichts mit Strategiespielen zu tun haben, dann bist du wirklich engstirnig und jegliche weitere Diskussion wäre vergebens.


----------



## Kratos333 (20. Dezember 2015)

Cities ist doch kein strategiespiel. Genauso wenig Anno. Das sind Wirtschaftssimulationen. Wer hat hier gevotet und wie kommt man darauf es als Strategiespiel zu sehen ?

Hots also mobas sind auch keine Strategie spiele. Man nehme den World of Warcraft Arena Modus mit festen Charakteren. Nimmt eine ISO Sicht und schon hat man ein Moba. Was hat die Sicht den mit strategie zu tun ? Sind dann RTS die man in 3D spielt keine Strategie oder wie?


----------



## Sanador (20. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ist schon erstaunlich wie du immer nur Auszüge ohne Kontext meiner Aussagen zitierst, so dass sie besser zu deinen Argumenten passen. Und dann meine Argumente mit "spielt doch überhaupt keine Rolle" abstempelst. So lässt sich natürlich prima diskutieren.
> 
> Es ist nunmal allgemein so, dass MOBAs auch als Action Real Time Strategy bezeichnet werden und somit eben zu den Strategiespielen zählen. Dass sich PCGames daran hält ist natürlich nur logisch. Falls du da anderer Ansicht bist, dann solltest du das auch wirklich ausführlich begründen, denn sonst kann man dir da wirklich nur schwer folgen.


Mit deiner Wortwahl und tendenziell herablassenden Art und Weise ist es auch für mich kein Spaß mit dir eine Diskussion halten zu können.

MOBA bedeutet Multiplayer Online Battle Arena, dass ist eine unfassbar generische Definition, dass so gut wie jedes Spiel mit Online-Komponente als MOBA bezeichnet werden kann. Der einzige Sinn diese Wortes war nur, damit Riots LoL nicht als Dota-Klon bezeichnet wird, deswegen bezeichnet sich League of Legend ein MOBA zu sein.
Und Blizzard hat niemals Heroes of the Strom als ein MOBA definiert, also macht das dein Wikipedia-Copy-and-Paste-Argumente zu nichte.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Dezember 2015)

Hard West?


----------



## BiJay (20. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Und Blizzard hat niemals Heroes of the Strom als ein MOBA definiert, also macht das dein Wikipedia-Copy-and-Paste-Argumente zu nichte.


Nein, meine Argumentation kann man auch auf HotS (ehemals Blizzard DOTA) ausführen. Ist auch wirklich egal, ob man es jetzt MOBA, ARTS oder DOTA Clone nennt - ich dachte es wäre klar, welche Spiele es umfasst.


----------



## ElReloaded (20. Dezember 2015)

OMG!!!!! Seit wann ist Cities Skylines denn ein Strategiespiel? DAs ist Kindergarten-Klick-Gebäude-Sinnlos-Irgenwohin Sandkasten. Das ist für mich nicht einmal ein Aufbauspiel so niveaulos ist das!!!! Aber Strategiespiel?!?!? Da fällst echt vom Glauben ab. Zumal die PCGAmes Redaktion das Ding ja auch noch zur Auswahl gestellt hat! Den Fehler hätte nicht einmal die Computer Bild gemacht.

Ne, echt nicht.


----------



## organic2000 (20. Dezember 2015)

Schön, daß mal ein kleines Indie-Team den "Großen" der Branche zeigt, wie es geht (Sim City)! Dazu kein Pay2Win, Microtransactions o.ä.! Gute Updates (Tunnel, Tag/Nacht), welche auch kostenfrei waren. Nicht zu vergessen natürlich die riesige Community mit unendlichem (na ja, fast) Content.

Das mal von der "politischen" Seite. Das einzige, was dem Game meiner Meinung nach fehlt ist ein Kampagnenmodus, ansonsten macht es im Sandkastenmodus einfach nur Spaß, jeder Städtebauer kann hier seiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen!


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (21. Dezember 2015)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> OMG!!!!! Seit wann ist Cities Skylines denn ein Strategiespiel? DAs ist Kindergarten-Klick-Gebäude-Sinnlos-Irgenwohin Sandkasten. Das ist für mich nicht einmal ein Aufbauspiel so niveaulos ist das!!!! Aber Strategiespiel?!?!? Da fällst echt vom Glauben ab. Zumal die PCGAmes Redaktion das Ding ja auch noch zur Auswahl gestellt hat! Den Fehler hätte nicht einmal die Computer Bild gemacht.
> 
> Ne, echt nicht.



OMG 111ELFDRÖLF!!! Wohl entweder noch nie richtig gespielt oder nicht so wirklich verstanden, dass es halt nunmal keine Einzelkategorie für reines Aufbauspiel mehr gibt. Das neue Anno hätte sonst nämlich auch nichts in der Kategorie verloren 

Schön, dass es auf Platz 1 gelandet ist. Macht mir wieder Bock es nochmal anzufangen und das perfekte Verkehrssystem zu ertüfteln


----------



## Tamagotshi (21. Dezember 2015)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> OMG 111ELFDRÖLF!!! Wohl entweder noch nie richtig gespielt oder nicht so wirklich verstanden, dass es halt nunmal keine Einzelkategorie für reines Aufbauspiel mehr gibt. Das neue Anno hätte sonst nämlich auch nichts in der Kategorie verloren
> 
> Schön, dass es auf Platz 1 gelandet ist. Macht mir wieder Bock es nochmal anzufangen und das perfekte Verkehrssystem zu ertüfteln



Kann ich nur Zustimmen ! Plannen  / Wirtschaften /Verkehr usw ist auch strategischer Aufbau nicht nur "Kiregsführungstaktik......Für mich bleibt SC aber Nummer 1...... Zum Verkehr. Ausfahrt -> Kreisverkehr ein und Ausfahrt Einbahn und an den "Knotenpunkten" / Kreuzungen davor alle Ampeln und Zebras entfernen dann fliest es ohne Stau ! Ohne Mod die Kleinen Straßen als Knoten wählen und als Einbahn die Highway ab / zu Fahrten ( die haben keine Ampel und kein Zebra). Bin bei 170.000 Einwohner ohne Stau's  mal sehen ob ich die Millionen irgendwann in die Stadt bekomme ^^


----------



## Homerous (21. Dezember 2015)

ElReloaded schrieb:


> OMG!!!!! Seit wann ist Cities Skylines denn ein Strategiespiel? DAs ist Kindergarten-Klick-Gebäude-Sinnlos-Irgenwohin Sandkasten. Das ist für mich nicht einmal ein Aufbauspiel so niveaulos ist das!!!! Aber Strategiespiel?!?!? Da fällst echt vom Glauben ab. Zumal die PCGAmes Redaktion das Ding ja auch noch zur Auswahl gestellt hat! Den Fehler hätte nicht einmal die Computer Bild gemacht.
> 
> Ne, echt nicht.



Frage: Welche Schwierigkeitsstufe? Leicht, stimmt's?
Bau dir mal in Normal ein oder zwei Autobahnen und überschreite die 20.000 Einwohner-Marke und du wirst dir dein niveaulos sonstwo hinstecken können!!!!1111elfundelfzig!!1!
Dazu hat C: L verdient gewonnen. Der Verkehr ist ein Problem, aber lösbar (aber wie müsst ihr schon selber rausfinden. hähää!). Und ansonsten flutscht alles und es gibt einige Komponenten, die einfach Spaß machen und zu einer guten Stadtsimulation dazugehören.


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2015)

Man merkt wieder das Multiple Satzeichen ein Ausdruck von Wahnsinn ist und man daher irgendwie nicht erwarten kann, dass die Person länger als -5sek, nachdenkt

Ansonten könnte man darauf kommen, das Strategie nicht nur RTS umfasst sondern auch City Builder und wo hätte man das sonst hin tun sollen?
Und das Spiel hat verdient gewonnen, weil es mit SimCity5 einfach mal den Boden aufwischt

aber ja, die Unleidige, künstliche Genrediskussion von einigen Möchtegernschlaubergern nervt


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Dezember 2015)

Cities ist ein klasse Spiel und verdient die Position, Rising Tide hätte gerne noch ein paar Plätzchen weiter oben stehen dürfen 



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hard West?



Ich hatte es gewählt. 
Haben wohl leider nur zu wenige gespielt.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Dezember 2015)

verdienter 1. Platz


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Dezember 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hard West?





TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ich hatte es gewählt.
> Haben wohl leider nur zu wenige gespielt.




Hard West wurde genau 2 Mal genannt. (vermutlich von euch beiden  )
Das reichte leider nicht für die vorderen Plätze.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (21. Dezember 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Hard West wurde genau 2 Mal genannt. (vermutlich von euch beiden  )
> Das reichte leider nicht für die vorderen Plätze.



Dann vielleicht 1. von hinten.
Es können ja nicht alle solch einen erlesenen Geschmack besitzen


----------



## Hoodium (21. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> MOBAs werden eben allgemein hin auch als Strategiespiele angesehen, weil sie allein schon den Grundgedanke, dass sie eine strategische Vorgehensweise erfordern, unterstützen.



Man kann MOBAs genauso mit oder ohne Strategie spielen, wie Call of Duty.
Niemand würde aber sagen Call of Duty ist ein Strategiespiel.
Commander Modus oder wie das heißt bei Battlefield ist 10 mal mehr Strategiespiel als ein MOBA...aber wer würde das in die Kategorie packen? 

MOBAs sind einfach ein eigenes Genre. Und sorry, auch PacMan und Snake erfordern eine strategische Vorgehensweise...


----------



## BiJay (21. Dezember 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Man kann MOBAs genauso mit oder ohne Strategie spielen, wie Call of Duty.
> Niemand würde aber sagen Call of Duty ist ein Strategiespiel.
> Commander Modus oder wie das heißt bei Battlefield ist 10 mal mehr Strategiespiel als ein MOBA...aber wer würde das in die Kategorie packen?
> 
> MOBAs sind einfach ein eigenes Genre. Und sorry, auch PacMan und Snake erfordern eine strategische Vorgehensweise...


Ich habe schon ein paar Posts vorher ausführlich erläutert, warum MOBAs zu den Strategiespielen gehören. Und ohne Strategie gewinnt man in einem MOBA kaum ein Match. Natürlich macht der Anteil an Strategie nicht allein etwas zum Strategiespiel, aber der Begriff Strategiespiel ist ein weiter Begriff. Die restlichen wichtigen Faktoren habe ich oben schon angesprochen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie der Commander Modus von Battlefield genau funktioniert, aber kann mir schon vorstellen, dass man diesen Teil allein als Strategiespiel deklarieren könnte. Da dieser Modus aber nur ein kleiner Teil von Battlefield ist, ist das nicht wirklich relevant. Und da Battlefield und Call of Duty deutlich besser zu Shootern passen, werden die auch dort angesiedelt. Eine extra Umfrage nur zu MOBAs zu machen, wäre unsinnig. Wenn du den ganzen Thread gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das aber schon bereits.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (22. Dezember 2015)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Kann ich nur Zustimmen ! Plannen  / Wirtschaften /Verkehr usw ist auch strategischer Aufbau nicht nur "Kiregsführungstaktik......Für mich bleibt SC aber Nummer 1...... Zum Verkehr. Ausfahrt -> Kreisverkehr ein und Ausfahrt Einbahn und an den "Knotenpunkten" / Kreuzungen davor alle Ampeln und Zebras entfernen dann fliest es ohne Stau ! Ohne Mod die Kleinen Straßen als Knoten wählen und als Einbahn die Highway ab / zu Fahrten ( die haben keine Ampel und kein Zebra). Bin bei 170.000 Einwohner ohne Stau's  mal sehen ob ich die Millionen irgendwann in die Stadt bekomme ^^



Ich war bei ner Millionen vor dem Patch jetzt (Spielstand mag nun nicht mehr so richtig), allerdings mit nem Haufen Mods, unteranderem einen der die Gebäudedichte realistischer berechnet (Mehr Einwohner in einem Hochhaus) und einem, der den Despawn bei Verkehrskollaps verhindert. Da helfen dann auch keine Kreisverkehre mehr  
Als Tip hab ich mir von einem Geographen dann die Planstadt ala Kreisverkehr geholt. Sprich meine gesamte Großsstadt war aufgebaut wie ein riesiger Kreisverkehr mit Zwischen"adern". Highways als rund und 4 Spurige als Adern. Hat bei mehreren Stadtteilen mit je ca 300 - 400000 Einwohnern reibungslos geklappt. Nur die Industrie im extra Bezirk hat noch ab und an gestaut. Aja und du solltest es dann so ringförmig anordnen, von außen nach innen: Wohngebiete, Gewerbegebiet, Büros und Industrie Extra,w egen der Verschmutzung. Lohnt sich natürlich alles erst ab High Density Gebieten


----------



## Hoodium (22. Dezember 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ein paar Posts vorher ausführlich erläutert, warum MOBAs zu den Strategiespielen gehören. Und ohne Strategie gewinnt man in einem MOBA kaum ein Match.



Und genau das habe ich widerlegt.
Nur weil man in MOBAs mit Strategie weiterkommt, macht es kein MOBA zum Strategiespiel.

In meiner kleinen Wunderwelt wäre ein MOBA ein Strategiespiel wenn man selbst mehrere Helden steuern würde.
Solang dies nicht der Fall ist, ist es einfach die falsche Kategorie. Dann wären GTA, Just Cause und Lego Marvel auch Rennspiele, weil da kann man ja auch Auto fahren...und Simulationen, weil da wird eine Welt simuliert, oder RPGs - weil es gibt Character Entwicklung, Flugsimulatoren - ja - man kann auch fliegen...
und ja - es wären auch Strategiespiele, weil mit Strategie kommt man bei den Spielen wahrscheinlicher zum Erfolg .)


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Und genau das habe ich widerlegt.



wo bitte hast du das gemacht? Mit welchem Argumente?
Du hast MOBAs mit COD in einem Satz genannt und dann Behauptungen aufgestellt und machst jetzt wieder irgendwelche komischen Vergleiche und Behauptungen


----------



## BiJay (22. Dezember 2015)

Hoodium schrieb:


> Und genau das habe ich widerlegt.
> Nur weil man in MOBAs mit Strategie weiterkommt, macht es kein MOBA zum Strategiespiel.


Offensichtlich nicht. Ich meine diese Passage:



> Nehmen wir einfach die Definition des englischsprachigen Wikipedias:
> "_Strategy video games are a genre __of video game__ that emphasize skillful thinking and planning to achieve victory.__ Specifically, a player must plan a series of actions against one or more opponents, and the reduction of enemy forces is usually a goal. Victory is achieved through superior planning, and the element of chance takes a smaller role.__ In most strategy video games, the player is given a godlike view of the game world, and indirectly controls game units under their command.__ Thus, most strategy games involve elements of warfare to varying degrees,__ and feature a combination of tactical and strategic considerations.__ In addition to combat, these games often challenge the player's ability to explore, or manage an economy."_
> 
> Dass MOBAs geschicktes Denken und Planen erfordert sollte klar sein. Das fängt schon bei der Heldenauswahl an und geht weiter zur Teampositionierung auf der Karte, den Aufgaben jedes einzelnen Heldens und der Entwicklung jener im Verlauf des Spiels. Man kämpft gegen mehrere Gegner und muss deren Ressourcen, in Form der Helden, Türme und der gegenerischen Basis, dezimieren. Das besser organisierte Team ist meist der Sieger und der Glücksfaktor ist gering. Man spielt in einer Vogelperspektive und hat Sicht über die gesamte Spielwelt und kontrolliert den Helden indirekt (man sagt wo er hingehen soll oder was er angreifen soll, dann führt er diesen Befehl aus, falls es möglich ist). Es ist eine Art Kriegsspiel, da es um das Töten von Einheiten und Gebäuden geht. Schließlich geht es auch neben den Kampf um die Erkundung der Karte, um zu sehen, was der Gegner macht, und das Management der eigenen Ressourcen (z.B. Gold, das zum Kauf von Gegenständen dient).






Hoodium schrieb:


> In meiner kleinen Wunderwelt wäre ein MOBA ein Strategiespiel wenn man selbst mehrere Helden steuern würde.
> Solang dies nicht der Fall ist, ist es einfach die falsche Kategorie.


Ein Strategiespiel setzt nicht voraus, dass man mehrere Einheiten steuert. Einige MOBAs bieten das aber auch teilweise an, sei es mit Helden, die noch Begleiter haben, oder die Möglichkeit, die Helden anderer Spieler zu steuern, wenn sie die Verbindung verlieren.



Hoodium schrieb:


> Dann wären GTA, Just Cause und Lego Marvel auch Rennspiele, weil da kann man ja auch Auto fahren...und Simulationen, weil da wird eine Welt simuliert, oder RPGs - weil es gibt Character Entwicklung, Flugsimulatoren - ja - man kann auch fliegen...
> und ja - es wären auch Strategiespiele, weil mit Strategie kommt man bei den Spielen wahrscheinlicher zum Erfolg .)


Wir haben schon darüber geredet, dass einige Spiele Elemente anderer Genres inne haben. Gerade Open World Titel wie GTA sind da ein gutes Beispiel. Sie können dann durchaus auch mehreren Genres zugeordnet werden, meist nennt man aber nur jene, die am Besten passen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Dezember 2015)

Die meisten MOBAs würde ich als ca. 55% Strategie, 45% Action einschätzen, damit kann man sie durchaus zu den Strategiespielen rechnen. Klassische Echtzeitstrategiespiele wie Starcraft haben keinen wesentlich höheren Strategieanteil, da sind Clicks pro Minute auch die halbe Miete.


----------



## McDrake (22. Dezember 2015)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Die meisten MOBAs würde ich als ca. 55% Strategie, 45% Action einschätzen, damit kann man sie durchaus zu den Strategiespielen rechnen. Klassische Echtzeitstrategiespiele wie Starcraft haben keinen wesentlich höheren Strategieanteil, da sind Clicks pro Minute auch die halbe Miete.



Das ist mir grade im letzten SC2-Teil negativ aufgefallen.
Der Titel ist mir stellenweise zu hektisch.
Stresst man nicht gleich zu beginn, hat man öfters gegen Ende der Mission Probleme.
Und das ist irgendwie nicht nach meinem Geschmack
:/


----------

